# Massive boycott and pullout of large outdoors show



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Haven't seen anything about this on here, for updated info:

http://mynortheastoutdoors.com/esos-boycott-supporters/

*ESOS Boycott Supporters*

Here is a list of celebrities, sponsors, and vendors who have pulled out of the Reed Exhibits Eastern Sports and Outdoors Show in Harrisburg, PA for 2013. The show was set to run from Feb 2-10, 2013 and usually attracted hundreds of thousands of visitors.
*PLEASE BE PATIENT – THIS LIST HAS GROWN TREMENDOUSLY
We are working to reorganize this info into a better organized format to include everyone
(We will be digging around looking for links to Face Book and Web Sites For Links)
*​ This however will not be the case this year as they have made an announcement that they will not support our Second Amendment Rights as Hunters, Shooting Sports Enthusiasts, Gun Owner, and AMERICANS ! We at MyNortheastOutdoors.com decided it was time to take a stand, and have enjoyed the support of the following businesses and entities listed below.
We will continue to update this list (*Last Updated: 22 Jan 2013 @ 2:13pm*) as often as we can get the information, however in the meantime if you see that we have missed you or any others, or you would like to contact us, Email Us Here.
Just as an FYI – Bass Pro Shops pulled out before all of this started, they are not considered a withdrawn vendor since they withdrew prior to the announcement due to a disagreement over the parking issues.
*Vendors Pulled Out
2 Million Bullets
24/7 Hunting TV
Alaska’s Ravencroft Lodge
Alaskan Outdoors TV
Ambush Firearms
American Whitetails of PA
Antler Insanity
Apex Tactical
Appalachian Big Game TV
Arrowhead Outdoors
Athens Archery
Atlantic Tactical
Avian X Decoys
Bangin Redhedz Turkey Gear
Bear Archery
Big Game Butter
Blitz TV
Bohning Archery
Boondock Outdoors
Bow Hunter’s Den
Bow Life, LLC
BowHunter Planet
Bowhunting.com
Cabela’s
Camo Addiction
Campbell Cameras
CanCooker
Cochrane River Outfitters
Cody Turkey Calls
Cold Steel Knives
Combative Edge
Continental Divide Outfitters
Cross Canyon Arms
Cutting Edge Bullets
Darkwoods Blind
DCVR
Dead Ringer
Deer and Deer Hunting.com
Direct Action Tactical Firearms
Dirty Dog Outdoors
Domari Nolo Defense Consulting
Dominance is Everything Hunting System
Dominator 365
Down N Dirty Outdoors
Driven TV
Droptine Outfitters
DuckWater Boats
Eastern Chapter Wild Sheep Foundation
Eastern Outdoors
Easton Bow Hunting
Excalibur Crossbow US, Inc
Farmland Trophies Outfitting
Fear No Evil
Field Proven Calls
Firearms Industry Consulting Group
Flatline Productions
Foiles Migrators, Inc
Forbes Turkey Calls
FOXPRO High Performance Game Calls
Full Circle Outdoors
Furtakers TV
Ghost River Outfitters – Alberta
Gone Wild Outdoors
Goodling Rifles
Gut N Tag, LLC
H.S. Specialities
Heartland Whitetails
Hevi-Shot
High Lonesome Outfitters
HookHunt
Hoyt Archery Inc
Hunter Safety Systems
Hunter Specialties w/ Rick White
Hunters and Guides Connection
Hunters Comfort, LLC
Hunter’s Specialties
Huntin’ Is Good! TV
IceHole Coolers
International Bowhunting Organization
Iron Kin Hunt Club
IScope
J & M Traditions
Keystone Country Store
Keystone Elk Country Alliance
King of the Mountain Inc.
Kinsey’s Outdoors
Kodabow
Lancaster Archery Supply
Major League Bowhunter
Men in Treestands Productions
Midwest Whitetail Adventures
Mindful of Nature LLC
Mountain Dog Chews
Muddy Outdoors
Muskie Moose, LLC
NasHunt Outdoors
Nature Blinds, LLC
NasHunt Outdoors
Northern Hideaway Outfitters
Northern Outdoor Lodge
Northern Wilderness Outfitters
Old Goat Outdoors
Open Season TV
Outdoor Channel Outfitters
Outdoor Edge Knives
Outdoor Specialist Grou
Outdoorsnative.com
Ozonics Hunting
PA Federation of Sportsmen’s Clubs
PA Taxidermist Association, Inc
Pat Strawser Custom Calls
Pennsylvania Trappers Assoc.
Perry’s No Peep Archery Site
Pipeline Ridge Hunting Preserve
Primal Urge Outdoors
Primos Hunting Calls
Proc’s Huntin Buddy
PSE Archery
Radical Hunter
Ranew’s Outdoor Equipment
Red Star Arms
Revolution Hunting
Rhino Outdoors
Rougeaux Taxidermy
S & W Outfitter
SecureIt Tactical
Skull Shine
Southern Game Calls
Spook Span
Sportsmen of North America TV
State Line Bone Mine
Staudt’s Gun Shop
Stay Ready Inc
Stokerized Stabilizers
Susquehanna River Waterfowlers Assoc
Table Mountain Outfitters
Team Overkill
The Bear Whisperer
The Outdoor Loop
The State Line Bone Mine a NW Missouri and Iowa outfitter
The Warmbag
Timberline Outfitters
TNT Archery
Tough Country
Trijicon, Inc
Triple Mag TV
Trop Gun Shop
Turnbull Manufacturing
U Slide Bow Hunter
Ultimate Camo
Umax Outdoors
Upper Canyon Outfitters
Wallaston Lake Lodge
Tex Mex Outdoors
The Warmbag
Watson Air Lock
Watt’s Truck Center
Whitetail Bosses
Whitetail Freaks
Whitetail Heaven Outdoors
Whitewolfsurvivalsupply.com
Wired Outdoors
Woodcock Limited of Pennsylvania
X-Stand Treestands
Zink Calls
Zook Cabins*

​* Speaker / Celebrites Pulled Out
Abner Druckenmiller – Furtakers TV
Angie & Scott Denny – THE LIFE at Table Mountain
Blaine Anthony, The Bear Whisperer
Bob Folkrod
Bob Mercier
Brad Farris – Primos
Chris Brackett
Eddie Salter
Fred Eichler – Fulldraw Outfitters
Jay Gregory
Jim and Eva Shockey
Jimmy Primos – Primos
Larry Weishuhn
Lee & Tiffany Lakosky “The Crush“
Matt Morett
Michael Waddell
Pat & Nicole Reever
Ralph & Vicki Cianciarulo – Archers Choice
Stan Potts
The Bone Collector
Tom Dokken
Trent Cole




**Other Boycott Supporters
Anything About Guns
Bloodline With Alex
Ruthledge
Blue Rock Outfitters
Broken Arrow Wilderness
Chasing Trophy Whitetails
Eddie Salter
Family Traditions TV
Gene & Barry Wensel
Haley Heath
Hank Parker
NebraskaOutfitter.com
Roger Raglin
Wyvern Creations
*


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Ya, I saw this on another Site too. by the looks of that list. I think that they may need to cancel that Show.

Kevin


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Something doesn't sound right, or I'm reading this wrong. All of the speakers makes a living through hunting.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Something doesn't sound right, or I'm reading this wrong. All of the speakers makes a living through hunting.


The company that runs the show stated they would not allow display or sale of any tactical style rifles, hunting or otherwise at this years show. Cabelas announced they would be pulling out and the rest followed suit. :thumbsup:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I was just about to post this, Hall!!! Seems like ever 5 minutes another company announces their withdrawal on FB... just this afternoon, Matthews solocam, thermacell and Lee & Tiffany lekowski.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

That's awesome!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> Tiffany lekowski.



Speaking of pulling out ... I'd like to ....


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow that backfired lol


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> The company that runs the show stated they would not allow display or sale of any tactical style rifles, hunting or otherwise at this years show. Cabelas announced they would be pulling out and the rest followed suit. :thumbsup:


Thanks, knew I had it wrong but didn't see it.:notworthy: Good on em!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Speaking of pulling out ... I'd like to ....


You gotta dump the clutch in that scenario.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> Speaking of pulling out ... I'd like to ....


You are not right brother!!
working late and almiost choked on a peanut butter cracker when i rwead that!!


----------



## inshoreJAM (Aug 2, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> Speaking of pulling out ... I'd like to ....


Get in line brother, I saw her first!:shifty:


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I grew up in state college Nd went there every year growing up. My dad even had a booth one year. I hate they have joined the propaganda group but glad companies are standing up for the 2nd. There are enough shows around that area someone will pick it up and make a fortune. It's a Damn shame the USA has come to this.


----------



## chadau79 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good to see that I already support most of these vendors. I am glad they are stepping up to support our rights.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ol'Man pulled the plug also...


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm glad to see all the names listed, but Cabelas should be the one that's really congratulated and supported. They took the first step and did it quickly. I can't help but wander how many of these others would have had the guts to lead the way.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Smith and Wesson pulled the plug yesterday ...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

John B. said:


> Smith and Wesson pulled the plug yesterday ...
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner



i guess they learned after all the negative reactions they got when the rolled over on clintons dc gun ban, i remember everyone seemed to hate them after that, i know a few shops in okc that pulled all s&w products off their shelves after that


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Show is now totally cancelled. Wish I could support every dealer out there that boycotted it.

http://washingtonexaminer.com/nra-b...-assault-weapons/article/2519579#.UQFiKr_AexV


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

H2OMARK said:


> Show is now totally cancelled. Wish I could support every dealer out there that boycotted it.
> 
> http://washingtonexaminer.com/nra-b...-assault-weapons/article/2519579#.UQFiKr_AexV



Good serves them right...

http://www.pagunblog.com/2013/01/22/was-the-gun-ban-hidden-from-esos-vendors/


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Good to se Cabela's on that list. Don't see Academy, Sports Authority though. And looks like Bass Pro started it off right!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Austin said:


> Good to se Cabela's on that list. Don't see Academy, Sports Authority though. And looks like Bass Pro started it off right!


BP pulled out before it was announced that MSR wasnt allowed. They pulled out due to a parking issue. Cabelas was one of the first ones if not the first one to pull out.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Come on man.. "parking issue" was just a cover!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Austin said:


> Good to se Cabela's on that list. Don't see Academy, Sports Authority though. And looks like Bass Pro started it off right!


To my knowledge academy or sports authority have never been there but docks has


----------

